# Trance and Panzer (Milk and Dark Chocolate) Heavy



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Panzer!









Always a mile a minute!


















Giving Trance love




































Yawn!



































































































Trapping the beast!






















































Strike a pose




































Trapped again!









Schweet Schweet Tranceman!


















Forced portrait lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO I love the forced portrait  thats great


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They look so cute together.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Does Trance have some Castillo (or something similar) blood running thru him? Beautiful


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang! Trance is seriously thick! What a gorgeous bully you have there. Very, very nice. Any pedigree? Where you'd get him from?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Cute!!!!!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOOOOOOVVVVEEEE your bully the color is amazing, very nice pair you have they go together very well


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Trance looks great he has a body structure similar to Apollo. I guess the littl ones cool too lol.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Nikki! They look so great!! Glad to finally see some updated pictures, with your busy schedule and all! They look totally happy! Lovin all the shots! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I love mah boys~ ^.^ I took these with the G1, can't wait till I get a real camera. It's just too slow to get good pics of Panzer.

Francis: Trance is a product of a blasphemous breeding of a Garner dog to UKC show line. Best dog I have ever owned. Most people look down on it, but I have to say in my experience and the experiences of the few people that also own a similar cross agree, it makes a very beautiful and well balanced dog. He's an exceptional dog, and if anyone has beef with his pedigree they can kiss something, LOL. 

Thanks for the love!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

The boys look awesome together Nikki!! Cant wait to see more!


----------

